
Brexit court defeat for UK government - tbarbugli
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-37857785
======
ranko
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12862736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12862736)

------
gravypod
I'd love to see what happens if the British parliament denies this. It will be
enlightening about the future of all nations to see if this upsets those who
have made their voices heard in the popular vote or if people with just roll
over and take it.

This is a fun right from a political-science perspective.

~~~
pete_b
I wouldn't. Overturning a high turnout national referendum result would
probably result in violent riots.

~~~
mdpye
We are not a country accustomed to, or we'll prepared for, referendums on
complex subjects (I don't know of any that are except Switzerland, which is
built on them). If the question were posed again tomorrow, the results might
be significantly different.

I don't think we'd necessarily benefit from a massive u-turn, but I think many
leave supporters are disgruntled at what it has now been revealed they were
convinced to vote for.

So maybe riots, but also quite possibly not, and not necessarily (as it was
put elsewhere in the thread) because people are just rolling over and taking
it...

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
As a rule, the British don't like to riot. You typically get one or two stand-
out riots a decade, but they're rarely for political reasons. (The Poll Tax
riots were an exception.)

I can imagine a lot of people threatening riots and outright civil war, but
the British right isn't organised enough to do much except march around being
loud and annoying and picking a few fights with foreigners.

It certainly isn't intelligent enough, or well-armed enough, to have any hope
of winning an actual civil war.

------
yarrel
Don't worry, they can appeal to the European courts.

------
hkt
For those wondering, Brexit will still happen but Parliament may decide to
force the government to aim to remain in the single market. They will do this
to prevent a cataclysmic economic shock, but in years to come the Brexiters
will gloat about how well it all went and people will forget that it was
Parliament and remainders that forced sanity upon the process, rather than
referenda and populists.

